# Colt Defender - finish



## tomwalshco (Aug 20, 2009)

Just got a Defender and plan on carrying it a lot IWB. I know it will get its share of abuse, but does anyone have any pointers on slowing down the finish wear?

I plan on just sticking it in my waistband with a Clipdraw at 12:00. 

Waxes? Coatings? Oil? Thanks.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

tomwalshco said:


> Just got a Defender and plan on carrying it a lot IWB. I know it will get its share of abuse, but does anyone have any pointers on slowing down the finish wear?
> 
> I plan on just sticking it in my waistband with a Clipdraw at 12:00.
> 
> Waxes? Coatings? Oil? Thanks.


If you're not using a holster, whatever you put on the gun is going to soak your trousers and drawers...go light on the oil or you'll look like you wet yourself.

Regarding finish wear...Wear from what? Unless you're wearing kydex or leather britches, I doubt your clothes will provide coarse enough friction to wear a stainless steel gun. If your Defender is blued, you need to worry more about rust than finish wear as blueing is more susceptible to corrosion in a high sweat environment. Even a leather holster won't wear a stainless slide that much. That's why stainless is a good thing IMHO.

All that being said, Renaissance Wax would probably be your best bet for preserving the gun without ruining your clothes. Lube is a whole other story. I would suggest some sort of grease such as Tetra Gun Grease that won't run


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> ... leather britches ...


:mrgreen:


----------

